# clomid from extreme peptides



## timeswift (Mar 21, 2011)

hi everyone,

can someone help i have a small bottle of liquid clomid and not sure how to run it.  there is a needle cap on the top of bottle and a syringe for measuring the liquid that is only for meansuring the quantity of solution taken.

Is this for injection or consumption?

please help.


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Mar 21, 2011)

Read our sponsor forum. We have a whole thread dedicated just to this. 


Extreme Peptide


----------



## TwisT (Mar 21, 2011)

ExtremePeptide said:


> Read our sponsor forum. We have a whole thread dedicated just to this.
> 
> 
> Extreme Peptide



Bingo 

-T


----------

